# mon ipod 30 gb n'est pas reconnu sur mon pc



## NATA79 (6 Août 2008)

bon j ai visite http://www.apple.com/support/ et j ai accompli les 5 etapes mais rien

il y a quelque chose qui me tracasse.
je me pose la question pourquoi le PC reconnait la clef UBS ipod classic 2G de ma s&#339;ur et pourquoi alors il ne reconnait pas le mien de 30 G

kan Je branche sur la centrale xp le ipod 30 G, il y a indiqué que la batterie est très faible.
 je vois bien le petit rond en téléchargement.

  que dois je faire aider moi SVP

​


----------



## Liyad (7 Août 2008)

Les iPods ne sont pas reconnu sans iTunes.
L'a tu sur ton ordinateur ?


----------



## NATA79 (8 Août 2008)

si si j ai iTunes car ma soeur l utilise pour son ipod classic de 4go


----------

